# The Retrieve



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit the twigs today and found a few.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Beauty


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love it. Great looking dog too. :O||:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Man Who Saws, and Huntnbum. This dog is El Matador's and definitely brings home the phez.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Great picture good looking dog.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pic. The dog with the bird ALWAYS looks good.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Kind words Moose - and +1 Zekesman. Feathers are the best canine accessory.


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

always a joy to see a good working dog


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, nice shot Thresher! Like that color treatment, and great contrast. The OOF vegetation in front and behind provide some great DOF. Good composition and eye level with the dog. Even maganed the catch light in the left eye, which brings the image to life. Great capture! If you had a little more room at the bottom of the frame so that the right leg was not cut off, it would be even sweeter IMO. 

Congrats on a super shot!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet shooting with both camera and gun


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

That dog is good lookin! Doesn't look very old. How old is he/she?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

'Preciate the comments RnF and Gooseblaster. I believe the dog is 9 or thereabouts.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome pic!


----------

